# [OT] KDE-3.4 Sprachausgabe Webseiten vorlesen lassen

## Marlo

Titel geändert von: [OT] Ist der Papagei barrierefrei?

Hi @,

Im KDE Forum habe ich dazu nicht gefunden, deshalb hier die Frage.

Seit geraumer Zeit versuche ich dem KDE-3.4 Papagei auch deutsch beizubringen, was mir leider nicht gelingt. Von  mbrola  habe ich mir alle deutschen Stimmen heruntergeladen und nach 

```

/usr/lib/festival/voices/

```

installiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Da ich mit Blinden und Sehbehinderten gelegentlich zusammen arbeite, die eine kostenlose barrierefreie Zugangshilfe zu schätzen wissen, wäre ich für zweckdienliche  Hinweise zur Umstellung auf deutsch sehr dankbar. 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Marlo

bump!

Hab oben den Titel mal geändert. 

Also die Sprachen habe ich mit diesem  ebuild  installiert. Genauer gesagt mit dem vom 2005-01-06. Nach der Installation und wechseln der Sprecher, bleibt das Ding jedoch in der englichen Sprache. Das Teil liest auch alles vor, soweit so gut. Aber leider nicht auf Deutsch.

Hat das noch keiner ausprobiert?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ebuilds erstellt, die die deutschen Stimmen etc. installieren. Wenn du willst, kann ich die hier posten bzw. irgendwo online stellen.

----------

## slick

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wenn du willst, kann ich die hier posten bzw. irgendwo online stellen.

 

Hier posten wäre nicht schlecht, würde mich auch interessieren.

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Earthwings und slick,

schönen Dank erstmal für die Reaktion! 

Also mein Anliegen ist folgendes: Blinde und Sehbehinderte gibt es in jedem Bundesland so einige Tausende; gehen auf besondere Schulen und lernen mühsam sich mit den "neuen" Techniken auseinanderzusetzen. Dabei gibt es im wesentlichen zwei Hemnisse die ihnen den Zugang zur Technik und somit zur weltweiten Information erschweren. Erstens die Lehrer, welche selbst unsicher sind im Umgang damit und zweitens die allgemeine Hinwendung zu $W. Entsprechende Brailesoftware ist auch für einen Normalverdiener teuer, wobei Blinde und Sehbehinderte in der Regel nicht am Erwerbsleben teilnehmen. Zudem ist die Software an eine noch teurere Hardware gebunden. Dennoch könnten entsprechende Fördermittel vom Staat oder nicht NichtGo-Organisationen eingeworben werden, wenn etwas "funktionierendes" vorgestellt werden könnte. Ab und an gibt es auch private Spender, die sich nicht lumpen lassen - wenn es überzeugend ist. 

Sich beim Surfen die Seiten vorlesen zu lassen ist natürlich genial, auch wenn es für mich langweilig ist z.B. den Text dieser Seite bis zum Ende, also bis ganz unten - "@2001, 2002 phpBB Group" anhören zu müssen. Für Andere erschließt es allerding neue Welten, die sie vorher nicht kannten. Ich bin auch sicher, dass diese Form der barrierefreien Kommunikation sich in Zukunft noch verfeinern und zum Alltagsgebrauch entwickeln läßt. Insofern kann diese Technik durchaus eine Schlüsselfunktion für die Akzeptanz von Nicht-$w-Software darstellen.

Jo, und wie bringe ich dem Papeigei nun deutsch bei? Habe jetzt mal ne Radikalkur gemacht und ~home/.kde3.4 mit rm -R ins Jenseits befördert, hat nichts gebracht. Es ist nach der Installation von den de1 - de8 immer noch die gleiche eng. Stimme zu hören. 

An deinem ebuild, Earthwings, wäre ich wirklich sehr interessiert, denn ich habe mich, wie Oben schon gesagt an ein  anderes  gehalten. In diesem Sinne bin ich der Meinung von slick; warum sollte es nicht hier gepostet werden?

Herzlichen Dank

Ma

Ps: oder  bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Earthwings

Nur Geduld, ich sitz doch auch nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner  :Smile: 

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit ksayit und den diversen txt2speech Tools. Für englische Texte eignen sich app-accessibility/festival und app-accessibility/mbrola ganz gut. Anstelle von festival kann man auch app-accessibility/flite benutzen, das ist nicht so groß wie festival. Eine interessante Alternative ist noch app-accessibility/freetts, leider gibt es dafür keine deutsche Stimmen und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind sehr minimalistisch. Dafür ist die Prosodie allerdings recht ordentlich.

Für die deutschen Stimmen hab ich mir eigene Ebuilds geschrieben (hab in Bugzilla nach ebuilds gesucht und komischerweise obiges nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich das genommen. Ich hab nen Blick drauf geworfen, sieht eigentlich auch ganz ordentlich aus). Ich hab also folgende Ebuilds benutzt:

Zunächst eines für mbrola, falls man die us1-us3 Stimmen nicht downloaden möchte. Ich frag mich sowieso, wieso das in Portage nicht getrennt ist.

 */usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/mbrola-bin/mbrola-bin-3.0.1h.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> ...

 

Dann die deutschen Stimmen dafür. Das ebuild lädt eigentlich nur alles runter, wenn man sich ein paar Stimmen sparen will, kann man die entsprechend aus SRC_URI entfernen.

 */usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/mbrola-de/mbrola-de-3.0.1.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> ...

 

Dann braucht man noch hadifix:

 */usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/txt2pho/txt2pho-1.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> ...

 

Um das ganze bequem von der Konsole aufrufen zu können, braucht man noch ein Skript, das hadifix/mbrola aufruft. Das ebuild möchte ich hier nicht posten, da ich das Skript aus dem deutschen Gentoo Wiki benutzt habe und die Anleitung dort ohne Links/Copyright-Hinweise auskommt, ich aber die meisten Teile auch an anderer Stelle gefunden hab  :Confused: 

Zu guter Letzt will ksayit noch konfiguriert werden. Dazu fügt man im Kontrollzentrum bei der KSayIt Einrichtung unter Talkers einen neuen Eintrag hinzu, Sprache Deutsch und Synthesizer Hadifix. Danach auf Bearbeiten klicken und per "Test" Knopf ausprobieren, ob es funktioniert. Das Hinzufügen des neuen Eintrags bzw. nach Klick auf Bearbeiten dauert es bei mir übrigens *sehr* lange, da sollte man dann nicht die Geduld verlieren.

----------

## Earthwings

Klappts immer noch nicht?

----------

## Marlo

Danke der Nachfrage.

In Englisch geht es immernoch super, was ja auch schon ein Erfolg ist. 

Recode, txt2pho sind installiert, Dateien verschoben. Rechte gesetzt

Bei dem Neuladen von Hadifix mit de# wird mir auch hübsch ein Langrock als Stimmdatei angezeigt, aber beim Klick auf Test  gehts nicht weiter. Also es erscheint "Testen kttsmgr" mit dem Button "Testen Abbrechen" auf den ich dann auch nach Stunden drücke.

Übrigens, wenn ich in "Dienstprogramme" auf "KSaylt Oberfläche für die Sprachausgabe" gehe, passiert gar nichts. Obwohl der Papagai im Konqueror und im Systembereich ist und soweit funktioniert. Eine emerge -e möcht ich nicht wirklich durchführen, es muß auch anders gehen. 

Hinzu kommt, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich wenig Zeit dafür und am kommenden Wochenende wollte ich mir eigentlich mal den Apache2 vornehmen und  umstellen .

Tja, und eine neue Idee habe ich nicht, außer auf 3.4-r1 zu warten.

Schönen Dank nochmal

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

Funktioniert es manuell? 

```
echo "Hallo Welt" | /usr/share/mbrola/pipefilt | /usr/share/mbrola/preproc /usr/share/mbrola/Hadifix.abk /usr/share/mbrola/Rules.lst | /usr/share/mbrola/txt2pho -f -p /usr/share/mbrola/data/ | /usr/bin/mbrola /usr/share/mbrola/de3/de3 - -.au | play -t au -
```

----------

## Marlo

So, hab noch mal alles  neu  installiert.

```
Userhome~ $ echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

/usr/local/bin/say: line 18: /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho: Keine Berechtigung

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

```

```
Roothome# echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

/usr/local/bin/say: line 18: /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho: Keine Berechtigung

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

```

Weder user noch root.

Dein Prüfscript habe ich von "share" auf "local" geändert:

```
echo "Hallo Welt" | /usr/local/mbrola/pipefilt | /usr/local/mbrola/preproc /usr/local/mbrola/Hadifix.abk /usr/local/mbrola/Rules.lst | /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho -f -p /usr/local/mbrola/data/ | /usr/bin/mbrola /usr/local/mbrola/de3/de3 - -.au | play -t au -

-bash: /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho: Keine Berechtigung

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

```

und /dev  zeigt

```
root@user: /dev # ls -la *dsp*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10  8. Mai 19:51 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       9  8. Mai 19:51 dsp -> sound/dsp

crw-------  1 user audio 14, 19 21. Jan 19:18 dsp1

crw-------  1 user audio 14, 35 21. Jan 19:18 dsp2

crw-------  1 user audio 14, 51 21. Jan 19:18 dsp3

root@user: /dev #       

```

Ich hab ein natives udev auf einem amd64 mit 32`er-Emulation

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.7.1

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 15 2005, 16:49:28)]

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r8

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

 :Laughing: 

Wie ändere ich 

```

-bash: /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho: Keine Berechtigung

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

```

in eine akzeptable Antwort?

Danke

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ändere ich 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das erste sollte mit chmod bzw. chown zu lösen sein. chmod +x /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho

Um auf /dev/dsp zugreifen zu können, schalt mal alles ab, was im Moment Sound ausgibt.

----------

## Marlo

Erstens:

```

chmod +x /usr/local/mbrola/txt2pho

/usr/local/mbrola # echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

```

Zweitens dauerts?

----------

## Earthwings

Du kannst im KDE-Kontrollzentrum einstellen, das die exklusive Kontrolle über die Hardware nach einer gewissen Zeit ohne Sound-Aktivität in KDE aufgegeben wird. Eventuell ist das bei dir nicht aktiviert? Kontrollzentrum -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound-System -> Automatisches Abschalten.

----------

## Marlo

Hi Earthwings, hör mal

Hallo Computer. Sag was. 

Vielen herzlichen Dank

Aber es geht noch nicht rund:

```

echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

root@user: ~ # echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

root@user: ~ # echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

root@user: ~ # echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

root@user: ~ # echo "Hallo Computer. Sag was." | say

sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy

root@user: ~ #

```

Die Pausen zwischen den einzelnen Sätzen müssen wohl relativ lang sein. Aber das lösen wir ein andermal. 

Danke nochmals bis hierhin und viele Grüße

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Du kannst im KDE-Kontrollzentrum einstellen, das die exklusive Kontrolle über die Hardware nach einer gewissen Zeit ohne Sound-Aktivität in KDE aufgegeben wird. Eventuell ist das bei dir nicht aktiviert? Kontrollzentrum -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound-System -> Automatisches Abschalten.

 

Doch, ist eingestellt und aktiv auf 60 Sek. Werde es mal runter setzten.

----------

## Marlo

Das Runtersetzen hat jetzt noch nichts gebracht und im Konqueror geht so natürlich noch immer Englisch zu, aber auf der Konsole gehts auf Deutsch.

----------

## Marlo

echo "gentoo ist geil" | say

Gute Nacht

----------

## Earthwings

Hehe  :Smile: 

Das Problem, das es hin und wieder ein "sox: ... busy" gibt, hab ich leider auch in einem Skript, das in kurzen Abständen die Sprachausgabe per Konsole aufruft. Falls du weisst, woran das liegt, poste es mal bitte.

----------

## Marlo

Ohne was weiteres zu installieren; lediglich in der Sprachausgabenverwaltung von KDE nochmals de# und hadifix eingestellt. Das Teil liest jetzt tatsächlich die 

Website auf deutsch 

Unglaublich, aber guuut!

Ziel erreicht

Ma

----------

